# Bob condolence thread thread



## dmmj (Aug 27, 2015)

condolence thread thread most of you probably know Bob passed away Maggie said she didn't want to read condolences right now but I was sure you would all like to express with Bob meant to you and Maggie of course everyone can post their thoughts here and then I'll move them over there that way she won't see them until she's ready that way we can all express our thoughts about Bob and Maggie and still respect her wishes what do you guys think? I'll watch this thread and I'll move the post over as they appear when she's ready I will the whole thread back


----------



## Merrick (Aug 27, 2015)

I have no words Bob looked like an awesome tortoise and I hope Maggie isn't doing to bad


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 27, 2015)

I debated adding a comment, because it's hard to imagine Maggie would ever want to read this thread and I'm not sure she would like it. However, I do want to show other people a thread Maggie posted a while ago...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-attack-of-affection.112458/

Bob had a connection with Maggie that most people don't even believe can exist. I can't imagine what Maggie must be going through; I don't even want to try. But when I think about Bob himself (and I am a firm believer in an after-life for animals), I am so glad that Bob spent his whole life with Maggie. No one could love him the way she did and I'm grateful he never had to lose her companionship. He spent every minute basking in her love of him. There could be no greater life for human or animal.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 27, 2015)

Maggie had some branches that were hanging into her yard and resting on her house. Being the hellion she is, Maggie grabbed a chainsaw, ladder and headed up on top of the house to cut and clear away like she's done so many times before. YUP. This time she fell and ended up breaking her arm. But she survived and so did Bob. She did get this most excellent bruise on her arm though.

these following pictures are Bob chowing down on some of the bail of hay I'd brought over for him.


----------



## lismar79 (Aug 27, 2015)

No lie, Bob was one of the reasons I got another sulcata after my rescue sully died. I loved reading about his antics. I have no words to express how truely sorry I am. You can tell how much he was loved. My heart just breaks for the loss of his big big personality....


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 27, 2015)

Bob was more than just a Tortoise to Maggie he was her sidekick ,Buddy ,son,all rolled into one . I know how she fills and nothing we say will help her get over him . I don't think a loss like this can ever get easier . I loved reading about Bob eating her flowers and breaking his fence . I wish I could bring him back for her but I can't . Maggie if you need somebody to talk to you know how to find me .


----------



## dmmj (Aug 27, 2015)

Maggie. contacted Yvonne and ask for the thread to be open so your post won't be moved he'll stay


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 27, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Maggie. contacted Yvonne and ask for the thread to be open so your post won't be moved he'll stay


Thank you for your diligence and Maggie thank you So, So Much.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 27, 2015)

well I love maggie and Bob I figure it's the least I can do


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 28, 2015)

I also just recently lost a very much loved companion. In my case a dog.
I completely understand NOT wanting to discuss it. And I know how close the animal/human bond can be.


----------



## harris (Aug 28, 2015)

I am beyond shocked and saddened by this. I am so very, very sorry. Godspeed, King Robert III Fan. You were loved by so many.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 28, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also just recently lost a very much loved companion. In my case a dog.
> I completely understand NOT wanting to discuss it. And I know how close the animal/human bond can be.


Very sorry to hear that Ed.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 28, 2015)

Sorry about that. Was deeply shocked to hear that.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 28, 2015)

I remember seeing pictures of Bob with that big o smile. He was a beautiful tortoise. I'm very saddened to hear what happened. Remember all the best times you had with Bob, Maggie. Those memories will make you smile ever time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2015)

It was very hard to look at the pictures Ken posted. But seeing Bob trying to eat the hay off his back made me smile. I am having a pretty hard time, but knowing others loved Bob too really helps. He was bigger than life. He was so different than most Sulcata. I will miss his trouble making and escaping. Remember when he flooded his shed and cost the insurance company $1500? Then they canceled me because I had (according to them) one exotic animal that was against their rules, (or some crap like that). hahaha Oh Bob! There's so many funny stories about him, but this Google thing won't take them. I am hoping Jazeai (?) will find them and put them on a disc for me.
I had an experience that most people won't ever have. The bond I had with Bob was incredible. And the best thing? He loved me too. I spent about 80% of my time with him. We always had a nap together in his shed. I would sit on the floor and he would lay his head on my leg and we would nap.He would go into his shed daily at 1 pm and wait for me. So I knew it was nap time.
He just was so different. I loved him so, and I'm not real sure I will ever get over missing him. When he died I was holding his head in my hand and our cheeks were together. He would only open his eyes when I talked to him, not anybody else. Actually, even as close to him as I was, having him die when I could hear and feel his last breath was something I can't even describe. Thank you so much for loving him too. It makes me smile...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2015)

Ed, I'm very sorry about your loss. I didn't know your dog, but I believe I understand how you feel inside and I just wanted to say, I understand, and it's awful. But we both will get better with time. You have a lot of friends here that love you and feel your pain. Inside ourselves no one else really does know how we feel, I just know it's devastating....Maggie


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2015)

This was Bob's stone, it weighed 1 1/2 pounds...It was in his bladder. He bled to death and his lungs drowned in blood. Don't ever go to Dr Burgess in Beaverton.
God has a whole world filled with animals, strange and normal, why did he have to take Bob when he could have taken any other animal???....



Just out of interest, his last ride was in my IROC, and when buried his shroud is a Dale Earnhardt blanket. What else would you expect???


----------



## dmmj (Sep 1, 2015)

oh my god I remember the shed story he did that several times


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 1, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> Ed, I'm very sorry about your loss. I didn't know your dog, but I believe I understand how you feel inside and I just wanted to say, I understand, and it's awful. But we both will get better with time. You have a lot of friends here that love you and feel your pain. Inside ourselves no one else really does know how we feel, I just know it's devastating....Maggie


Thanks Maggie.
How many people get to have a journey like THAT?
You and he had something that was truly special and thanks for sharing it with us.
I still haven't been able to open or deal with Chesters remains. I saw an urn and a plaster paw print and had to close it back up.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Maggie.
> How many people get to have a journey like THAT?
> You and he had something that was truly special and thanks for sharing it with us.
> I still haven't been able to open or deal with Chesters remains. I saw an urn and a plaster paw print and had to close it back up.



We're going to dig up Bob this week end and put him in a casket. I certainly won't be home at the time, I don't want to remember him that way.I want to remember the troublemaker. I read about Chester's urn, stuff like that just hurts more.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2015)

@jaizei, I apologize for spelling your name so wrong. I meant no disrespect. I am sorry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 1, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> We're going to dig up Bob this week end and put him in a casket. I certainly won't be home at the time, I don't want to remember him that way.I want to remember the troublemaker. I read about the urn, stuff like that just hurts more.....


I wish I had buried him. The box sitting in the house is kind of rough. 
You're doing the right thing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 1, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> This was Bob's stone, it weighed 1 1/2 pounds...It was in his bladder. He bled to death and his lungs drowned in blood. Don't ever go to Dr Burgess in Beaverton.
> God has a whole world filled with animals, strange and normal, why did he have to take Bob when he could have taken any other animal???....
> 
> 
> ...



Maggie: You know I feel awful about what happened to Bob, but why would you wish someone else's pet to die and make them feel as badly as you do. I know you didn't mean that. We'll never know why things happen. We're supposed to learn and grow, and this was your learning experience. Terrible, terrible. I wish it didn't happen.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 1, 2015)

Maggie, you and Bob's story and your words are so beautiful. I cried as I read them. I wish Bob didn't have to go the way he did. I'm sorry this was so traumatic, but I still hold on to the thought that Bob got to spend his whole life with you. I'm not sure how he would have done if you left him first. I'm so glad that this special guy spent his whole existence being loved and valued.


----------



## DawnH (Sep 1, 2015)

My white German Shepherd died unexpectedly in his sleep July 4th. It was such a shock to our family. No one can ever understand the bond. Ever. My heart breaks so much for you Maggie. I am so sorry for your loss. I know some of your pain as it kills me I never got to say goodbye to Kaiser.

Bob knew how much you loved him, I have never in my life seen a Sulcata smile they way Bob did. I shall miss his stories.

Much love to you..


----------



## 4jean (Sep 1, 2015)

Maggie I always looked forward to reading about Bob, he truly was a unique soul. Your relationship was so special. As a fellow animal lover I know I cannot understand what you are going through but I can relate to losing a beloved pet. It physically makes your heart ache! Try if you can to focus on the beautiful relationship you shared with all of us. It will change how we feel and treat our pets because we know such beautiful connections are possible! You will be in my thoughts and prayers. 
Rest in peace dear Bob.


----------



## wellington (Sep 1, 2015)

Glad to see you are back and able to see the love that is on this forum for you and Bob. Sharing his antics and pics, will help to make you smile and some day even laugh. You have lots of friends here that love Bob and want to help you through as much as we can.
To everyone that's lost that four legged best friend or any animal friend. It's hard, hard as hell. Do for you what you have to, too help you through. And don't let anyone belittle your loss or tell you to get over it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie: You know I feel awful about what happened to Bob, but why would you wish someone else's pet to die and make them feel as badly as you do. I know you didn't mean that. We'll never know why things happen. We're supposed to learn and grow, and this was your learning experience. Terrible, terrible. I wish it didn't happen.


I was more or less talking about the great wild animals out there. I certainly would not wish this feeling on an enemy even


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't know what to say, it makes me proud and it makes me feel good knowing other people appreciated Bob for the different tortoise he was. I am so glad that others saw the bond between us. I must say I believe I made a mistake in asking dmmj to lock my RIP Bob thread. I was sorta yelled at because I didn't give you a chance to mourn with me. So I am sorry for that, but I just wasn't sure my heart could take it. In this thread a couple of you made me cry, a couple made me laugh, and you all made me feel so lucky that I did get to have a special bond, I can take it now, but I'm not sure I could have then. There was one point made that was right on as far as I'm concerned, if I had gone first Bob was going to a friend in Alabama. She has room and more Sulcata. But I truly believe Bob loved me and would miss me and maybe not do so well.

Now I think I'll tell the last Bob story....

2 days before Bob's surgery I was messing with him in the yard and all the sudden he kinda knocked me back and climbed on me as far as he could. Then he got his face as close to mine as he could, of course I was laughing and pushing at him. But all the sudden I realized he was so still and he was staring into my eyes without moving. His eyes captured mine and we just stared at each other for what seemed like a long time, then I realized he was trying to tell me something. His look was so intense. But how was I to know what? I stared and stared, but all I knew was he really was trying to tell me something. He got off of me and just walk off. 
That night I woke up about 3 am, I had been dreaming about Bob, he was in that same position on me, looking into my eyes, only in my dream he said " I just wanted you to know I am sick and I am going to die, and I love you so". I was sweating and my heart was pounding, and for some reason I was scared too, but I believe it with all my heart. Some of you will believe that and some won't, but deep inside yourself don't you wish you could experience that bond also??? I can feel his energy around me too..End of story


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2015)

DawnH...I'm sorry you lost a beloved pet so suddenly. At least I was there with Bob. But I know you feel devastated. Tell Emma her picture is on the wall next to my computer. I'm not sure I have been that touched in a long time. I'll write her a note tomorrow...


----------



## leigti (Sep 1, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> I don't know what to say, it makes me proud and it makes me feel good knowing other people appreciated Bob for the different tortoise he was. I am so glad that others saw the bond between us. I must say I believe I made a mistake in asking dmmj to lock my RIP Bob thread. I was sorta yelled at because I didn't give you a chance to mourn with me. So I am sorry for that, but I just wasn't sure my heart could take it. In this thread a couple of you made me cry, a couple made me laugh, and you all made me feel so lucky that I did get to have a special bond, I can take it now, but I'm not sure I could have then. There was one point made that was right on as far as I'm concerned, if I had gone first Bob was going to a friend in Alabama. She has room and more Sulcata. But I truly believe Bob loved me and would miss me and maybe not do so well.
> 
> Now I think I'll tell the last Bob story....
> 
> ...


Now I'm crying again. I believe that.


----------



## DawnH (Sep 1, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> I don't know what to say, it makes me proud and it makes me feel good knowing other people appreciated Bob for the different tortoise he was. I am so glad that others saw the bond between us. I must say I believe I made a mistake in asking dmmj to lock my RIP Bob thread. I was sorta yelled at because I didn't give you a chance to mourn with me. So I am sorry for that, but I just wasn't sure my heart could take it. In this thread a couple of you made me cry, a couple made me laugh, and you all made me feel so lucky that I did get to have a special bond, I can take it now, but I'm not sure I could have then. There was one point made that was right on as far as I'm concerned, if I had gone first Bob was going to a friend in Alabama. She has room and more Sulcata. But I truly believe Bob loved me and would miss me and maybe not do so well.
> 
> Now I think I'll tell the last Bob story....
> 
> ...



Crying as well. I firmly believe it.


----------



## DawnH (Sep 1, 2015)

I sure will Maggie. Jilly was a little frustrated (she is 7, Emma is 11) that her tortoise did not look as good as Emma's...lol. I was really touched at their pictures too, they sure did love their Bob stories and you taught them a lot by sharing them! You have made Tuleo's life for the better in sharing them as well. I shall plant my roses carefully in the future...lol

Love and hugs to you.


----------



## 4jean (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm a believer. I think there is a lot we just can't understand regarding emotional connections with animals. Anyone who has had such a strong bond with an animal knows that there is something unexplainable regarding our ability to communicate without words....thank you for sharing such a personal experience with us. It is this painful because you have such an enormous capacity to love so much.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 2, 2015)

Maggie you have a great writing style.
I'm able to completely relive your times with Bob.


----------



## harris (Sep 2, 2015)

This is beyond heartbreaking........


----------



## smarch (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't think I've had any words of condolences even from the beginning, when I first heard about Bob's passing I literally couldn't believe it, and don't think I did for a while. 
It put into perspective that our tortoises aren't invincible even with the best care, and my brain didn't want to accept that.
The bond you shared with Bob is something I've always aspired to have with my Franklin, though Nank is much more small and breakable being a Russian tort, but he has all the spunk in the world to match Bob... Unfortunately my little one is shy to everyone, less shy to me but still no Bob. He was a one of a kind tortoise with a one of a kind bond to you. Your bond is what made me realize it was OK to see my Nank as a pet rather than just trying to leave him be and replicate his natural environment as much as I can, which is a big deal since Nank is in my life because of my depression, I can put him on my chest laying down if I'm really down and he'll just stare me down like he knows and is telling me it's OK, and if I do it when I'm not really down he'll just walk off like I'm crazy. 
I know me and Nank's bond is nothing like you and Bob had, but since your loss it feels like a piece of my heart has been ripped out at the thought of even trying to understand how you feel. 
But let's admit it, he was the most awesome sulcata there is and always will be.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 2, 2015)

smarch said:


> I don't think I've had any words of condolences even from the beginning, when I first heard about Bob's passing I literally couldn't believe it, and don't think I did for a while.
> It put into perspective that our tortoises aren't invincible even with the best care, and my brain didn't want to accept that.
> The bond you shared with Bob is something I've always aspired to have with my Franklin, though Nank is much more small and breakable being a Russian tort, but he has all the spunk in the world to match Bob... Unfortunately my little one is shy to everyone, less shy to me but still no Bob. He was a one of a kind tortoise with a one of a kind bond to you. Your bond is what made me realize it was OK to see my Nank as a pet rather than just trying to leave him be and replicate his natural environment as much as I can, which is a big deal since Nank is in my life because of my depression, I can put him on my chest laying down if I'm really down and he'll just stare me down like he knows and is telling me it's OK, and if I do it when I'm not really down he'll just walk off like I'm crazy.
> I know me and Nank's bond is nothing like you and Bob had, but since your loss it feels like a piece of my heart has been ripped out at the thought of even trying to understand how you feel.
> But let's admit it, he was the most awesome sulcata there is and always will be.



Thank you for your words. Hold Nank and take him places and let others hold him. I spent 80% of my time with Bob. A bond like we had takes years to develop....you can do it with Nank. It takes love and time


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 2, 2015)

> The roughest, prettiest face ever...


----------



## Greg T (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Bob's stories were the first thing I saw when I joined this great forum and I looked forward to hearing about his escapades even though I knew it drove you crazy. I could tell from the beginning that you two had a special bond like no other, why else would anyone put up with his constant nonsense. You (and us) just had to love Bob no matter what he did. Please keep your head up through all this because you gave Bob a life he never would have had elsewhere, and through your sharing we all got to experience Bob's life. You are a wonderful person, and Bob knew that too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 2, 2015)

I came across these from the first day I met the guy. He was/is cool in my book forever and always.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 2, 2015)

Way back when Bob was still lap sized...






http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bob-and-tony-with-santa.5533/#post-44644


----------



## jaizei (Sep 2, 2015)

And then not so much

















http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bob-goes-to-see-santa.37942/#post-365400


----------



## dmmj (Sep 2, 2015)

he looks so cool just strolling around his yard


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh, maggie! I'm so sorry. 
I loved reading about Bob, and I'm so sorry you don't have him in your life anymore. 
As much of a pain Bob was sometimes, you gave him the best and he knew it. 
I'm sorry.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 4, 2015)

I guess he has a new kingdom to reign! What a character he was...so sorry Maggie!


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh no I'm so sorry for your loss. I know I don't post here often, but I always loved to read your posts about Bob and his adventures. The way you told the story, and the antics he got up to, always brought a smile to my face even if I was having a tough day. My thoughts are with you


----------



## Blakem (Sep 11, 2015)

Wow, I haven't been on the forum much and I couldn't believe it when I came across your threads....theres always been something about the loss of an animal that truly isn't the same as other loss. My animal friends rely on me for everything, as it is with others. all we require is to watch them grow and their companionship, love and friendship comes along with it. I'll be praying for you Maggie. It's always helped me to think that they'll be the first to greet us when it's our time to go and will be the happiest of all.


----------



## Robertchrisroph (Sep 11, 2015)

there is no words.


----------



## lighthiker2 (Sep 19, 2015)

Since you are exhuming will you have his shell prepped by a taxidermist as a memorial or is it too painful? I ask because I have my wolf's pelt in a memorial box and while it is bittersweet I sometimes still pet it and talk to her spirit.


----------



## Tort Love (Sep 19, 2015)

So sorry Maggie


----------



## Angi (Oct 4, 2015)

I am so sorry Maggie. He was beautiful.


----------



## yillt (Oct 4, 2015)

I have to say, without Bob I wouldn't have my tortoise now. I gave him Away for many reasons and missed him terribly. But I did nothing. Then I read Maggies thread on Bob and thought, that could have been billy and I when we are older. I called up the buyer of Billy and she agreed to sell him back. I can't imagine what You feel  I'm so sorry


----------

